# E 350 spares



## rockiteer (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi All,
do you know who I can source spares/service parts and a Velvac 2020 mirror from for my E350.
Cheers
Rockiteer


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Ask Linda at Stateside (click on link at the top of this page) or send LC1962 a pm

Cheers


----------

